# Party FAILS? (When good recipes/games/haunts go bad)



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think have had something go bad just yet, knocking on wood because my shindig is this Saturday but I was curious...what are mini chicken and waffles?


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

I suspect I will have one this year. My son got really into Lego this year, so naturally, I did too. I ended up buying a ton of Halloweenish Legos and plan on putting up a display for my party. But, despite how cool it looks in my mind, I'm pretty sure that in practice, it will look like a bunch of Legos on a table.


----------



## ConversationFear (Jul 12, 2012)

kallie said:


> I don't think have had something go bad just yet, knocking on wood because my shindig is this Saturday but I was curious...what are mini chicken and waffles?


Instead of full-sized fried chicken with waffles, you cut chicken into bite-sized chunks a fry them, the put them on top of Eggo Minis (all held together with a toothpick) with a sweet a spicy syrup glaze. They're pretty awesome. This is the first year I am making them, but people seem pretty excited about it, so hopefully they all like them as much as I do!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool thread idea... I have had so many gaffs! The two best were:

I threw a Halloween murder mystery fundraiser in the new city we had just moved to, and took volunteers to be the suspects for the evening. I knew a few of the volunteers casually, so I decided to cast this really fun but tiny, slightly more quiet woman as the killer. I had done a number of activities with her and was certain that she would be the perfect killer.

So, the evening comes and we have the mingle mystery and loads of people show up (thank goodness!!) and everyone was having a really good time sleuthing and slinging accusations. The time comes to reveal the killer, so I play the audio file (I was dog sick and had lost my voice by then). The people who got it right are high-fiving one another, those who were going to accuse her but didn't are groaning and shouting, "I knew it!" and there's this really great feeling of joviality in the room. Everyone turns to look at her, and someone yells out, "Speech!" (oh WHY did he DO that?!? haha) and the room falls silent, all eyes turning to her. That's when this very petite, normally very friendly woman who was so excited to be involved in this fundraiser turns to me and, shooting me nothing but daggers, snaps, "Why was IIII the killer?!"

Myself and a number of others waited for her to start laughing, as that was (I thought) her sense of humour, but she didn't. And then she stormed out. And I never saw her again.

God, what a nightmare! haha.

The second disaster was when I tried to make home made pumpkin cheesecake. It was SO AWFUL it was virtually unidentifiable. Someone looked at it (I had hyped the fact I was attempting a "surprise dessert" so people were waiting to see what culinary mastery I would bring out) and started digging through it with a fork, trying to figure out what it was. Eventually it became a game, some people tasting it and still unable to guess what it was! So, "Guess Leigh's Disgusting Dessert" became a Halloween party tradition - one I'm not proud of, but it sure does make us all laugh!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I made bat wings one year which were basically teriyaki chicken wings with black food coloring. Except, the black food coloring really is just dark green. They tasted delicious, but nobody ate them because they looked gross.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard of chicken and waffles, but I don't know what it is at all...
So, it's chicken literally on a waffle? I'm gonna have to google this cause I don't know if it's a chicken leg or what on a waffle lol

...ok, off to google...



ConversationFear said:


> Instead of full-sized fried chicken with waffles, you cut chicken into bite-sized chunks a fry them, the put them on top of Eggo Minis (all held together with a toothpick) with a sweet a spicy syrup glaze. They're pretty awesome. This is the first year I am making them, but people seem pretty excited about it, so hopefully they all like them as much as I do!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> Cool thread idea... I have had so many gaffs! The two best were:
> 
> I threw a Halloween murder mystery fundraiser in the new city we had just moved to, and took volunteers to be the suspects for the evening. I knew a few of the volunteers casually, so I decided to cast this really fun but tiny, slightly more quiet woman as the killer. I had done a number of activities with her and was certain that she would be the perfect killer.
> 
> ...


Omg! This sounds just painful awkward! Poor girl! Haha


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My biggest party fail was probably last year and it was simply the fact that the tv got turned on and stayed on the entire time in the main party area. My normally awesome party turned into a sort of mellow, 'just okay' movie night as everyone congregated around the tv.


----------



## ConversationFear (Jul 12, 2012)

Stochey said:


> My biggest party fail was probably last year and it was simply the fact that the tv got turned on and stayed on the entire time in the main party area. My normally awesome party turned into a sort of mellow, 'just okay' movie night as everyone congregated around the tv.


Did your guests turn on the TV? (Or at least ask if they could?) Maybe I'm weird, but if I had a party set up and my guests turned on the TV I would be ticked. I think that's kind of rude - "Thanks for having us over for your party - we know you worked hard on it - but we'd rather watch TV..." or am I missing the mark completely?


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinterest+Carmel Apple Bites= FAIL!!!!

The caramel does NOT stick to the cut up apple pieces.............what a sticky mess.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Great topic!! Murder mystery was a fail for us also. We wanted it to be random (BIG)) mistake. A quiet shy friend got it and it didn't go well. I felt so bad!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I made eyeball appetizers which was a leaf of spinach, a thin slice of tomato topped with a small ball of mozzarella and an olive pupils. They looked really cool, but only two or three were eaten. So I figured I'd try one to see what the problem was. Well, they had no taste! Sometimes those Halloween recipes just aren't that good and should be taste tested first. Lesson learned!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I made eyeball appetizers which was a leaf of spinach, a thin slice of tomato topped with a small ball of mozzarella and an olive pupils. They looked really cool, but only two or three were eaten. So I figured I'd try one to see what the problem was. Well, they had no taste! Sometimes those Halloween recipes just aren't that good and should be taste tested first. Lesson learned!


I bet those eyeballs would taste a whole lot better with fresh basil in place of the leaf of spinach. Fresh basil with tomato and mozzarella is one of my favovrites, yummm!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ConversationFear said:


> Did your guests turn on the TV? (Or at least ask if they could?) Maybe I'm weird, but if I had a party set up and my guests turned on the TV I would be ticked. I think that's kind of rude - "Thanks for having us over for your party - we know you worked hard on it - but we'd rather watch TV..." or am I missing the mark completely?


Actually I turned on the tv... so my mistake. I was previously used to having two different areas to work with and in previous years, having a movie on in the less 'main' area was always fine but last year there was only one area. I originally turned on the tv because 3 people I'd never met before (sister-n-law friends) were there about 30 minutes before everyone else and they were particularly difficult to make conversation with (plus I was busy) so I turned on a movie out of panic really. Then before I knew it, one movie was over then the next got changed out and there were people just watching the movie then I felt rude to go turn it off. 

Not this year... no movies until things quiet down (probably 3 am ish).

This is unfortunately something that I've discussed with my friends and one of them thinks they're really funny and sort of 'Ohh Stochey, I'm gonna turn on the tv' *poke poke poke* hahahaha... I guess trying to make me upset or something because she thinks its funny. Ugh... and I just cannot respond to her without sounding like a total b***h. So yeah, I figure she'll try to turn on the tv this year to tick me off... therefore it will be unplugged and the plug-in will be all used up!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

kallie said:


> I don't think have had something go bad just yet, knocking on wood because my shindig is this Saturday


how'd your party go?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

skull - I had the same fail with my mini caramel apples, it was just a pile of watery caramel with apple sitting it in. I'm thinking about doing pre-sliced apples with a caramel dipping sauce the year but am trying it first!

Our other 'fail' was giving our guests too many games/activities. They seemed to be getting bored with the games and just wanted to socialise so now we do a few games that are participate if you want kind of games.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I had this great idea to do a kind of maze haunted house in our garage for a series of two Halloween parties we were having. Turned out great. But I stupidly used black plastic tarp taped to the walls and ceilings, thinking that people would respect the walls. Tell that to a bunch of pre-teens. At the first party those walls were ripped down within the first minute. As they say, you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## kahluagarren (Jun 8, 2009)

Rosella- I served sliced apples with a caramel cheesecake dip that did well .Its 2 pkg. cream cheese mixed with 1 cup caramel sauce add 1 premade graham cracker crust crushed. Stir and serve.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

kahluagarren said:


> Rosella- I served sliced apples with a caramel cheesecake dip that did well .Its 2 pkg. cream cheese mixed with 1 cup caramel sauce add 1 premade graham cracker crust crushed. Stir and serve.


This sounds really good but I am worried about my apples turning brown... how'd you prevent that? 
(I know I'm not the person you're replying too but I would really love to do something like this)


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

No...I guess I have been lucky. 

Here is a recipe with cherry tomatoes (not cooked). Very yummy & easy to make if you'd like to try it out some time. *H1*








ATTACK of The Killer Tomato Bites! Recipe is here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture158929-attack-killer-tomato-bites-ingredients-24-cherry-tomatoes-green-onion-tops-cut-into-1-1-4-inch-strips-1-2-cup-chicken-salad-deli-plain-tuna-salad-you-can-also-mix-some-softened-cream-cheese-packet-ranch-dressing-mix-directions-step-1-sharp-knife-cut-1-4-inch-off-stem-side-each-tomato-1-8-inch-off-bottoms-using-melon-baller-small-spoon-remove-insides-tomatoes-discard-step-2-make-cuts-ends-each-green-onion-piece-place-bowl-ice-wster-until-curly-step-3-place-1-teaspoon-chicken-salad-each-tomato-place-1-green-onion-brush-top-center-each-tomato-stem-expert-tips-narrow-baby-spoon-works-well-spoon-chicken-salad-into-each-tomato-notes-can-sub-any-type-deli-salad-you-like-egg-salad-tastes-awesome-too-add-pinch-two-dried-dill-instead.html


----------



## gijenn (Oct 17, 2013)

*brown apples*



Stochey said:


> This sounds really good but I am worried about my apples turning brown... how'd you prevent that?
> (I know I'm not the person you're replying too but I would really love to do something like this)


just mix with a tiny bit of lemon juice or citrus. the taste is not noticeable and you dont need much.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I made seafood dip in my brain mold one year. It was absolutely delicious, but because of the color (pinkish gray), and the fact that it had seafood in it, it hardly got touched. It was almost $12 to make with all the shrimp, so I definitely won't be making it again. Now I use the mold with jell-o and condensed milk, and it's usually gone halfway through the night.

I have a T.V. story too - two years ago two guy friends (more like acquaintances) showed up really early. I was still running around, so my husband put some college football game on the T.V. in his office for them. It stayed on all night, and other guys gradually gravitated in there to watch. I'm pretty strict now with a no T.V. rule - I don't care how crazy that makes me look, I work too hard at this party for it to turn into a mellow t.v. night.

One thing I hate but I know I have no control over is smoking. Inevitably, a bunch of guys (notice the trend here?) will end up hanging out on the back porch chain smoking. It's usually very warm here this time of year so they are comfortable outside, and it makes the party feel sparse when a good portion of the guests are out back. We don't smoke, and it just seems rude to me to spend so much time away from the party, and to make such a mess. If anyone has any advice as to how to keep this from going on ALL NIGHT, I'm all ears.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> I work too hard at this party for it to turn into a mellow t.v. night.


this is a point that i honestly struggle with. last year, i had some halloween-themed movie playing at all times over the course of the night (that's a regular thing for me). several people, though probably less than half the total, spent most of the evening just hanging out, watching the movies, and chatting with each other--not really actively watching, but not really doing much of anything else.

most of us are north of 30, so we don't really do a dance floor or anything like that--our party is somewhat mellow overall--but i do wish people would be more active than just watching the movies that are on.

BUT...

is there anything wrong with that, or is it just that it's not how i want them to participate? if they like watching the movies and chatting, should i be okay with that? if EVERYONE does it, should i just figure that that's the kind of party these particular people want to be at?

should i try to keep it from happening or should i figure that if it's what people want to do i'll let them do it? i'm not remotely criticizing either view, i'm just not sure i know which one is right.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

To reply to dane82's post, I think you could probably gauge the group and steer the party in the direction you'd like to to go. Try not having the movies on to begin with, and see if people are talking and enjoying themselves as is. If not faced with the option of T.V., people will probably become more social and enjoy the party! If you feel like there's a lull or people are bored (I don't think this would happen though), then you could put a movie on. 

I should add that I view a Halloween-related movie much differently at a party than ESPN!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Halloween Scream said:


> To reply to dane82's post, I think you could probably gauge the group and steer the party in the direction you'd like to to go. Try not having the movies on to begin with, and see if people are talking and enjoying themselves as is. If not faced with the option of T.V., people will probably become more social and enjoy the party! If you feel like there's a lull or people are bored (I don't think this would happen though), then you could put a movie on.
> 
> I should add that I view a Halloween-related movie much differently at a party than ESPN!



If I walked in and someone was playing ESPN at my party... I would just turn into Carrie and everyone would die. Lol... not really but that was my first thought. I really really despise watching sports.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> To reply to dane82's post, I think you could probably gauge the group and steer the party in the direction you'd like to to go. Try not having the movies on to begin with, and see if people are talking and enjoying themselves as is. If not faced with the option of T.V., people will probably become more social and enjoy the party! If you feel like there's a lull or people are bored (I don't think this would happen though), then you could put a movie on.
> 
> I should add that I view a Halloween-related movie much differently at a party than ESPN!


that's a good point about a movie being different than sports, lol. for several years i've played ghostbusters on tv at some point during the night, and it's a tradition i hate to give up--back in the day people would watch a little of whatever movie was on, sorta in passing, before getting up and socializing more. i guess we're slowing down as we get older.


----------



## ElectricButter (Sep 5, 2013)

skullnbones said:


> Pinterest+Carmel Apple Bites= FAIL!!!!
> 
> The caramel does NOT stick to the cut up apple pieces.............what a sticky mess.


Haha, Pinterest gets me every time! I really was looking forward to making those. Damn.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

there isnt a Christmas that goes by that A Christmas Story in TBS isnt playing continuously.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Stochey said:


> This sounds really good but I am worried about my apples turning brown... how'd you prevent that?
> (I know I'm not the person you're replying too but I would really love to do something like this)





gijenn said:


> just mix with a tiny bit of lemon juice or citrus. the taste is not noticeable and you dont need much.


Pineapple juice will work too if you don't like lemon juice.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

skullnbones said:


> Pinterest+Carmel Apple Bites= FAIL!!!!
> 
> The caramel does NOT stick to the cut up apple pieces.............what a sticky mess.


I am so glad you posted this - I was planning to make some soon. I was thinking it might not work because of the juice from the apples, guess I was right. I really love the idea though, as we love caramel apples but a whole one is too much. Oh well, thanks for the info!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Last night at our haunt I put my middle son in charge of making cookies as I was running around like a lunatic pre party... 
He burns the cookies, and all guests could smell when they came in was burnt cookies, (after I had lit all my aroma melts to make the house smell like apple strudel) FAIL.. lol


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> I am so glad you posted this - I was planning to make some soon. I was thinking it might not work because of the juice from the apples, guess I was right. I really love the idea though, as we love caramel apples but a whole one is too much. Oh well, thanks for the info!


I made these last year and they were fine as far as staying in the apple, but I think thats maybe because I didnt have a melon baller to dig out the apple much, it was kinda shallow since I used a knife to make a dip in the halves. 

As far as taste goes, it was too much apple because of the shallowness cut out and not enough jello stuff. I would like to try again because it wasnt that bad, Ill just need a melon baller for deeper cuts. I found that by freezing them before the party helped keep them stiff.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Money game and kids. Big fail. They were snatching from people, beating each other up on the lawn!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

We planned a large bash last year and spent 3 days cooking and setting up....only to spend 3 more stuck in the house eating everything ourselves because of the hurricane. Oh well, we ate good. Lol


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok peeps -* DO NOT PLAY THE MONEY GAME WITH KIDS*. I had the usual rules, but I think the took the "steal" part to heart. The kids were just plucking it of people's hands. My oldest took his cash and threw it all over the front lawn, and the younger kids dove in and were killing each other (not literally or punching each other though) over it. Even the adults were cornering these pesky hooligans and taking their money after they stole it from other kids. Someone found my stash that I still had to give out to guests that weren't there yet and took all that too!!! I felt bad for some of the guests that were talking and BAM! someone runs by and takes their cash!


----------

